# This "boil" just won't go away, what should I do?



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Well it's not really a boil anymore. More like a pink area with a gashing hole in it. It's healing, but VERY slowly! It's still sore, in the area of where it burst open. But seeing as it burst 2 weeks ago I'm getting worried. I talked to the nurse at my doctor's last week and she said it was okay for them to heal slowly, since it's such a big infection and all of that. I'm still soaking it and putting neosporin on it. Should I not worry since it doesn't appear to be infected? I'm afraid it's going to come back, or get infected since it's taking so long. What's worse is my 4 year old son has been sick, so last night he crawled in to bed with us. He must have had a bad dream cause I woke up to him kicking me in the butt!







Oh lovely!! So now it's a little more sore where it busted open at. Making me more worried! I just want it gone!! We go on vacation in three weeks, where we will be doing A LOT of walking!! So this needs to go away!







I have an appointment with my doctor on the 26th. I go in so much I really don't want to call or go in again so soon. Beginning to think I should put up a tent in his office!! What do you guys think? Those of you who had it, did it take a long time to heal all the way? Thanks as usual!! Who else could I talk to about this kind of thing!Jennifer


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Have you ever tried the Band Aid brand bandaids with the antibiotic on them. It relieves the pain and also helps things to heal more rapidly. I think since the pus part is gone it should be okay to put one of these on the boil area.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I forgot to say the also have one with a pain reliever and and antibiotic I have only use the antibiotic one with great success.Linda


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I would take garlic by mouth - the liquid kind. I put it in capsules. Same with Echinacea. You might even but some of the garlic directly on it.Jennifer


----------

